# Aggression towards other birds



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Quinn has become infatuated with Delilah. He is following her and singing to her with heart wings, etc. At first this amorous behavior was really cute but now it is becoming a serious problem.

If another bird gets anywhere near him while he is pursuing Delilah he gets very agrresive with them and attacks. He hasn't injured anyone yet because they back off, but I can't allow this behavior to continue. 

Should I just remove him from the situation when he gets aggressive (birdie time out)? If so, for how long?

Or should I have separate out of cage time for him?

I love to have my flock out together, but I hate seeing my other birds getting attacked while playing peacefully. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds hormonal. Both of my youngest boys are going through "birdie puberty" right now so things are pretty hectic. They chase each other around with their wings up and their beaks open. I usually will take whichever is chasing the other and put him in the cage for a time out...but it doesn't seem to be doing much. I would try some hormone reduction as well as birdie timeouts and see what happens.

How old is Quinn? My boys are 7 and 11 months..


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, it is certainly hormonal! He is almost 6 months old. I am already doing hormone reduction and will try time outs with him. At least he isn't aggressive to me... yet!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Time outs...also might help if you clip him while the other birds are flighted. I had to do this with Fuzzy and it made it so the other birds could easily get away from him. He was in timeout a lot more than he got to play. Once he calms down you can let him back out again. Might want to remove Delilah from the situation or do girl out time and then boy out time and see how that works.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Nothing constructive to add, but I was pouting while reading this. I know you hate birdie time outs. I hope you find a good solution that makes everybody happy. (Including you!)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I tried the time out method today. It worked a little. Also, if he is on me and getting attention and he attacks another bird I stop petting him and give the attacked bird the attention. I don't know if he will even notice what I'm doing but I have to try something!

Roxy, that is a good idea about clipping him. Almost all my birds are beginning to grow wings and fly now. I hate to clip them again but I may have to clip him!

Lol, meaggiedear is right, it's hard for me to punish my little boy :blush:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It took about two years before Fuzzy calmed down enough that I let him grow wings...now it doesn't matter if I clip him he still gets places he shouldn't the little brat!


----------

